

BART: why not new train cars where you can actually work? - jnjkb

I have a commute of 1 hr from fremont to daly city. Bart is introducting new cars, I wish they had some cars where one could sit and work, of course charge more. There doesnt seem to be any plan or focus on that. I wonder why?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bart.gov&#x2F;about&#x2F;projects&#x2F;cars&#x2F;new-features
======
anigbrowl
They were experimenting with wi-fi though I think this is on hold pending
selection of a different vendor. But I get the impression you meant something
else - like seating-only cars, or with tables for laptops, or...?

------
cpt1138
I want more space for bicycles and not so good smelling bike riders. I think
BART can't please everyone. For my commute to the city its the worst 2 hours
and 10 minutes of my day, every day.

------
JoeAltmaier
Last I tried bart, it was slightly less comfortable that a cattle car.
Impossibly noisy, lurching constantly, smelly and old. Last choice I would
ever make again for transportation.

